# No fish but a pretty good hog



## Bryan (May 8, 2011)

Me and the boys were gonna try fishin one of the small ponds on are club.When crossing the dam i notice this beast standin shoulder deep in the water.The oldest grabbed the gun and took him.This is the first hog i know of taken at the club.My youngest son and a couple other members found some rootings last weekend but dont know if hes a loaner or their movin in on us.


----------



## Hut2 (May 8, 2011)

Dang what some cutters! Great job guys


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

Congratulatiuons! That big rascal has some fine blades!!


----------



## Jester896 (May 8, 2011)

good job...that brut may have been a loner...but keep ur eyes open
good trophy


----------



## wildman0517 (May 8, 2011)

holy crap Batman ,thats some big cutters on that thing would make a great mount.....good job


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (May 8, 2011)

That's a beast!


----------



## Ihunt (May 8, 2011)

If you are EVER going to mount a hog he is the one. Great Job.


----------



## snook24 (May 8, 2011)

Man thats got some cutters on him! Cool story and nice hog!


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (May 8, 2011)

was his ears tore ? looks like he has been caught before.


----------



## Bryan (May 9, 2011)

nope ears werent tore ,i figured he might have been caught and cut when we first seen him but he had all his runnin gears


----------



## ted 88 (May 9, 2011)

did that thing come from jones county?


----------



## bfriendly (May 9, 2011)

Ihunt said:


> If you are EVER going to mount a hog he is the one. Great Job.



X2!  Man what a Beast!  That dude is/Was the Apex Pig............maybe checking out your property to bring in his own line of blood.

WOW!


That is a special hog right there!


----------



## EricG (May 9, 2011)

Great job, real nice hog!


----------



## SuburbanShooter (May 9, 2011)

Now thats a big ol boar!!! Something like that can mess up a fishing trip! haha~!


----------



## rab1951 (May 9, 2011)

Great hog. Look forward to seeing the mount.


----------



## pine nut (May 9, 2011)

That's a bad lookin' dude of a hog!


----------



## Bryan (May 9, 2011)

He came from Laurens Co near Cadwell


----------



## Okie Hog (May 9, 2011)

That's a nice boar with big dog cutters.  Congrats to your son.


----------



## wildman0517 (May 10, 2011)

Hey was he a Bar or he had jewels?


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 10, 2011)

okie hog said:


> that's a nice boar with big dog cutters.  Congrats to your son.



x2 wow!


----------



## huntaholic (May 10, 2011)

*Yep !*

NICE HOG !!!


----------



## Bryan (May 10, 2011)

no bar thats what i thought at first to,he had his jewels


----------



## Arrow3 (May 11, 2011)

Heck of a hog!


----------



## Cobb Man (May 11, 2011)

Looks better than cafish's buck.


----------



## pwade (May 16, 2011)

Can you take me fishing?What a great looking boar,congrats!!I cant believe the size of those cutters!


----------



## LanceColeman (May 17, 2011)

I concur with everyone here... those are some absolutely SERIOUS dawg stabbers on that hog!! was he cut or did he still have his testicles?


----------



## Bryan (May 17, 2011)

Not cut samething i thought till i seen his nads


----------



## weekender (May 18, 2011)

daggers is what I'm talking about


----------



## redkelly (May 20, 2011)

well were the fish just not bitn or what??...be sure you fish that pond from a boat...better chance of out paddln than out runnin hogs that big..


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Rock-hard (May 21, 2011)

Where is that pond at? I live 10 minutes from Cadwell. I would like to try some fishing there, too. Nice hog.


----------



## hummdaddy (May 21, 2011)

I would mount that hawg!!!! AWESOME CUTTERS


----------



## sgtstinky (May 29, 2011)

thats a mean looking pig if you ask me!


----------

